# kusang naligaw sa kanyang bank-account



## romelako

Hello everyone.  I just needed a quick translation of the following text.  My only problem with this entire excerpt is the bolded part.  

“Yes, parang gano’n. Pero hindi naman ninakaw ng taong sinasabi ko ang 10 million, Bentley, *kusang naligaw sa kanyang bank-account...*”

I can't directly translate it, but I think it's trying to say that the bank account was purposely lost.  I'm not sure though.  Clarification please?  Thanks in advanced.

~ Romel


----------



## niernier

it says that the 10 million was "spontaneously" transferred or moved to his account.

naligaw means "lost" but it is idiomatic in the sense that instead of going to the preferred bank-count it was transferred to another account. It's closer to the meaning of "misplaced" in this context. 

kusa means happening without external cause or control. If I am not wrong, the word for this in English is spontaneous.

so "kusang naligaw sa kanyang bank account" means that the money was not stolen but spontaneously transferred to his back account.

The whole text can be translated to:
*
"But the person I was talking about didn't stole the 10 million, Bentley, it just went to his bank account"*


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with niernier's suggestions.
Also, you could say that "..... he did not steal the 10 million, Bentley, it was just *misdirected* _OR _*wrongly transferred* into his account."

In newspaper accounts of this type of incident happening, the term used was "wrongly transferred."


----------

